# Pool filter sand - black specs (Toronto area)



## storms (May 2, 2009)

Hi there
Sorry for the geography specific question, but I live in Toronto, and I recently went to a pool store on dufferin to get pool filter sand. I'm setting up a new 90 gallon aquarium. Only I didn't purchase the sand because it had many black granuals. Is that normal? I was looking for pure white or off white sand.

Probably ten percent of the sand grains were black. Is that too much?

Also, does anyone now where to get aquarium sand in Toronto?
Thanks for your help......!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

You can see some black specs in my pool filter sand too. Its normal, not sure about the 10% figure.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine also looks just like Sub-Mariner's. I bought mine from Leslies pool supply.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

MandyBlue said:


> I bought mine from Leslies pool supply.


Me too. Mine is their Southen Filter Media brand.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I dont even know what kind it was, lol. It was in a clear bag, and they looked at me like I was crazy when I said I wanted 4 bags for my fish tank. lol :roll:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

storms said:


> Hi there
> Sorry for the geography specific question, but I live in Toronto, and I recently went to a pool store on dufferin to get pool filter sand. I'm setting up a new 90 gallon aquarium. Only I didn't purchase the sand because it had many black granuals. Is that normal? I was looking for pure white or off white sand.
> 
> Probably ten percent of the sand grains were black. Is that too much?
> ...


The stuff you saw is probably nepheline syenite not silica sand. Most of the local pool supply stores only seem to carry that. I'm in TO too and searched high and low at this time last year looking for silica sand (I didn't like the look of NS - although lots of people use it and like it).

To find the pure white or off white silica sand, I had to go to a place called Bathe & McLellan Building Materials in Whitby. They have it in #20 grit, which is what you want.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

black dots are most likely metal shot they put in the PFS sometimes.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

MandyBlue said:


> I dont even know what kind it was, lol. It was in a clear bag, and they looked at me like I was crazy when I said I wanted 4 bags for my fish tank. lol :roll:


*** bought 3 different brands from Leslies, even though they say all of them are Leslies brands. The *S*outhern *F*ilter *M*edia was by far the cleanest sand they sold! I still have 2 unused 50lb. bags in my garage of their other brands (Sea Gull and FilterSil). No matter how many times I cleaned it, it always ran dirty and it foamed up a little when I used the hose on it?? The SFM ran clean within 3-4 rinses in a 5g bucket and never clouded the water after adding it. Best stuff on earth!


----------



## jsttryn (Oct 3, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> You can see some black specs in my pool filter sand too. Its normal, not sure about the 10% figure.


Sorry to go off subject, but if you don't mind me asking sub-mariner, what kind of fish is that? Its a real looker!


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a Taiwan reef


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you want white, get silica blasting sand in #20 grit, which is the same grit size as PFS.


----------



## storms (May 2, 2009)

Thanks VERY much for the help.

I'm going to get the silicia sand #20 grit, from Whitby.

YES it was "nepheline" at the pool store.... I'm guessing that's not good.

Final question... How much do I need to buy for a 90 gallon tank?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

zimmy said:


> The stuff you saw is probably nepheline syenite not silica sand. Most of the local pool supply stores only seem to carry that. I'm in TO too and searched high and low at this time last year looking for silica sand (I didn't like the look of NS - although lots of people use it and like it).
> 
> To find the pure white or off white silica sand, I had to go to a place called Bathe & McLellan Building Materials in Whitby. They have it in #20 grit, which is what you want.


 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

storms said:


> Thanks VERY much for the help.
> 
> I'm going to get the silicia sand #20 grit, from Whitby.
> 
> YES it was "nepheline" at the pool store.... I'm guessing that's not good.


Nepheline Syenite is 1004% safe I used it for a long time. It's a ground up kind of rock. The black is whatever (ferric ferrous) the non magnetised iron is.

http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/ ... ALE333.mp4

See? NP

Black paradise spawned with thus substrate and hatched fry its fine.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Bathe and McLellan, which is actually in Oshawa, is a great place for substrates and everything is discounted 15% for cash and carry. I get black blasting sand there.


----------



## storms (May 2, 2009)

Just an update: I found a place in Toronto called Parkview Building Supply. They sell a 100 lb bag of silica sand for $21 tax included. 100 lb is the perfect amount for my new 90 gallon. But unfortunately they don't sell it in a smaller size for any one looking for a smaller amount.

Also, the bag doesn't list the grain size. But in comparison it is similar to a grain of salt or sugar. Reading previous threads that sounds like the right size.

I tried washing 1 bucket full, and it was quite clean on the first rinse. Also, this bag didn't have any black specs in it. It's pure white / slightly off-white.

I'll post some pics in a few weeks, when the tank is set up, for those who are interested.


----------

